# 91 Maxima Rear Stablizer Bar Bushings ?



## hallcs (Oct 21, 2005)

Anyone know where I can get the bushings for the rear stabilizer bar on my 91 Maxima. All I can find is the mounting bushings or the whole stabilizer bar but not the big round rubber bushings that are pressed into the stabilizer bar itself. Surely they don't expect you to buy the whole bar? Maybe they do...I had a heck of a time finding a bushing for the front lower control arm. Nissan said I had to buy the whole lower control arm but I found aftermarket bushing. Was hard to find... Any help would be appericated.. Also If anyone knows, the reason I want to replace the bushings is I replaced the rear struts and everything looked ok but the stabilizer bar bushings were seized to the bolts. They had no rotation in them at all. I get a banging noise when I hit bumps like something is loose but I know eveything is tight back there. I know the stabilizer bar bushings are frozen up. Anyone know if that would cause the bar to bang against the car?

Thanks....


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

it's possible the links that hold the center section of the bar to the chassis are broken.. it's very common when people install aftermarket sway bars, but I've yet to see it happen using a stock sway bar.

unfortunately you can't buy those bushings to press into the stock sway bar. you just have to replace the whole thing. There are several aftermarket bars for $120-200 range that are great for handling..

as for the front control arm bushings, you can use the 95-99 maxima front bushings from Energy suspension, or you can buy the OEM front bushing from a 2nd gen (85-88) Maxima and use the 3rd gen rear bushing. OEM will cost you $60 for the set though, or you can buy the energy suspension set for about $35...

anyway, if you're interested some better rear sway bar links, check my website. I won't whore up the thread trying to sell you part, but I do make replacements for them.


----------

